# Feeding nymphs pinheads?



## Prayingmantisqueen (Aug 8, 2018)

Is it possible to feed pinheads to chinese nymphs?

Just curious.


----------



## Synapze (Aug 8, 2018)

What instar are the nymphs?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Aug 8, 2018)

From newly hatched to L2-L3


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 8, 2018)

That should be fine. Just keep an eye on them while the crickets are in the cage. I wouldn't feed them to L1 mantids, but L2+ would be fine.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Aug 8, 2018)

Ok. Are fruit fly cultures somewhat easy? From what I've read they seem complicated!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 8, 2018)

They are very easy! If you provide the food for them, then they will breed until the food is gone! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Aug 8, 2018)

Ok that sounds easy enough. I guess I'll have to get some starters or catch wild ones! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Rick (Aug 8, 2018)

Yes. I used to. They do tend to hide a bit more. I prefer fruit flies moving up in size from mels to hydei as the mantids grow. Next can be house and bluebottle flies or you can use crickets or roaches.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Aug 8, 2018)

Ok. I will also start a fruit fly culture but I have crickets breeding right now and soon mealworms so just exploring my options!

Thanks for all the answers I really appreciate them all!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 9, 2018)

If you feed mealworms, cut off the head before feeding them to a mantis because several people on this forum have had serious bite injures caused by them.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Aug 9, 2018)

Ok good tip!


----------

